# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi i fundit që keni parë 2010-2011

## Cyrus

Cili eshte filmi qe keni pare heren e fundit ne kino apo ne shtepi.

Mbreme kete e pashe Crazy Heart

----------


## kryenece

"The brave one" me Judi Foster ne rolin kryesor.

----------


## Kavir

Une jam Legjende.
Me nje qen pastor dhe Uill Smith.

Filmi me terhoqi deri ne momentin qe vrane qenin.
Ptuuuh regjizor bastard. Me mire vrisje Uillin sesa qenin mor kanibal.

Si ngjarje ishte ngjarje koti. Po e pashe se une i kam fiksim pastoret.

----------


## Gregu

*Salt* me Angelina Jolie.

http://www.bscreview.com/wp-content/...e-689x1024.jpg

----------


## TiaraT

*Mr. Nobody* 

Konfuz por i mrekullueshem.

----------


## La solitudine

shum i bukur

----------


## PINK

Ngeli kjo tema ne vend numero, qekur Jacku s'ka postu me lol. (Jack, where r u ? ) 

Kam pa filmin me poshte. Bazuar ne histori te vertete. Interesant si film. Not bad at all. Ka njerez qe per idealet e tyre, nuk dorezohen, sikur dhe te vihen ne prove, para  me miliona dollare, nuk u dridhet qerpiku nga fuqia marramendese e parase.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

Ajo aktorja me lart, Lauren Graham, i like her..luan edhe te serie tv Gilmore Girls.

----------


## PINK

> Ajo aktorja me lart, Lauren Graham, i like her..luan edhe te serie tv Gilmore Girls.


Edhe mua me pelqen. E kam pas pare dikur Gilmore Girls, shumicen e serive, po ngaqe serite e reja gjithmone jepeshin mbasditeve ketu, i papershtatshem, so u shkeputa nga ai serial. Po ta bej te shkurter, I like her too.

----------


## broken_smile

> Edhe mua me pelqen. E kam pas pare dikur Gilmore Girls, shumicen e serive, po ngaqe serite e reja gjithmone jepeshin mbasditeve ketu, i papershtatshem, so u shkeputa nga ai serial. Po ta bej te shkurter, I like her too.


Dialogjet e Girlmore Girls jane fantastike!! Flasin aq shpejt ato te dyja, dhe me pelqen edhe toni ironik jo i ekzagjeruar. I shikoja shpesh me mamin  :buzeqeshje: 

Mbaj mend qe ishte serial shume i gjate..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*The Year of Getting to Know Us*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e pash dje ishte njish fare kemi vdek tu qesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

djem kur shkova ne shpi e hap te novacinema1, per nopj film por doli nji me te lepime,...lol

e fika, se skena mo moshe

 :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

sot ne dreke, tu qerruar bamjet,

*sixhejseven*,

 :buzeqeshje: 

shume film i bukur,




i rekomandohet mamave qe kane femije ne shkolle.

 :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

> sot ne dreke, *tu qerruar bamjet*,
> 
> *sixhejseven*,
> 
> 
> 
> shume film i bukur,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZePBF0bBdz8
> ...



mire filmin na e the, po bamjet si u bene? 


sa lezet ka kur gatuan mashkulli. A pa pa pa.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> mire filmin na e the, po bamjet si u bene? 
> 
> 
> sa lezet ka kur gatuan mashkulli. A pa pa pa.


Pink,

pse pyt per bamjet kot,...lol

ti je si shtraussi qe kur i vune perpara derkucin e pjek me sallaturina anash, u tha shqiptareve, une do haj derrin, se kto kto jeshillliqet i ha ky... :shkelje syri: 

so, 

na na le porcinot te hame jeshillliqet, ti shiko i porcini

 :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> Pink,
> 
> pse pyt per bamjet kot,...lol
> 
> ti je si shtraussi qe kur i vune perpara derkucin e pjek me sallaturina anash, u tha shqiptareve, une do haj derrin, se kto kto jeshillliqet i ha ky...
> 
> so, 
> 
> na na le porcinot te hame jeshillliqet, ti shiko i porcini


Kat, prano komplimentet e mia. Ishte kompliment, sa mire qe gatuan. Edhe film shef, edhe bamjet i qerrove.  :ngerdheshje: 

porcinot se kuptova? duhet te jete gje e mire, se m'ke qit dhe gjuhen jashte. LoL


Mos dal nga tema, kam pa *Crush*- pjese pjese ama.Se e kapa andej nga gjysma. Pershtypjet, not bad. Hajt mo. lol

----------


## PINK

Fillova me pa *Drag me to Hell*- pu pu pu, se kush ma sugjeroi ate film mua (?) lol, pu pu pu, c'a filmi. A pa pa pa, na tmerroi. C'dua une me horror, e dija ne fakt qe mund te jete i frikshem, po jo kaq. A ja ja ja, e lashe as 10 min spashe. Leqe me trembi dhe cunin. Pale vete  u tremba e para. lol


Jam duke pa Olivia-n te nickJr. tani, me rregullu shijet. LOL

----------


## 666soldier666

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dX-PNk3gcc


Scusa ma ti voglio sposare

----------


## Apollyon

Po shof filmin MUMJA

----------

